# Aktuelle Vipa Preise



## Otto (2 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand eine aktuelle Preisliste von Vipa ? Wenn möglich als *pdf?

Gruß Otto


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2008)

Otto schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand eine aktuelle Preisliste von Vipa ? Wenn möglich als *pdf?
> 
> Gruß Otto



Hallo,

kurze Mail an Vipa genügt nicht? 

Eine kleine Auswahl an Vipa-Produkten mit Preisen findest Du
im *MHJ-Katalog*.


----------



## testuser (2 Dezember 2008)

mich würden mal die unterschiede in der hardware zu den jeweiligen siemens-produkten interessieren. die optischen gleichheiten kann man ja eigentlich nicht übersehen.


----------



## Longbow (2 Dezember 2008)

testuser schrieb:


> mich würden mal die unterschiede in der hardware zu den jeweiligen siemens-produkten interessieren. die optischen gleichheiten kann man ja eigentlich nicht übersehen.



Wie ist die Frage zu verstehen?


----------



## testuser (2 Dezember 2008)

na die unterschiede zwischen den baugruppen. mW verkauft vipa vergleichbare baugruppen billiger als siemens. möchte daher mal die unterschiede bzw vorteile/nachteile von vipa- zu siemens-baugruppen wissen. mE entspricht die CPU 315DPM (artikelnummer: 315-2DP01) von vipa der S7-315 (artikelnummer: 6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0, habe jetzt hier nur eine alte rum liegen).

ps: interessiert mich, falls es mal eine diskussion in der firma zum thema "umstieg auf vipa-geräte" kommen sollte.


----------



## mnuesser (2 Dezember 2008)

hm, denk dran immer noch die rabatte mit einzurechnen, wenn ich jetzt von meinem standpunkt ausgehe lohnt sich vipa nicht
1. weil deren rabatte schlechter für mich sind als die von big S...
2. weil die kunden trotz unserer beteuerungen nicht auf vipa umstellen wollen, weil man big S gewohnt sei...


----------



## mst (2 Dezember 2008)

mnuesser schrieb:


> 1. weil deren rabatte schlechter für mich sind als die von big S...


 
kann ich nicht behaupten


----------



## Longbow (2 Dezember 2008)

testuser schrieb:


> na die unterschiede zwischen den baugruppen. mW verkauft vipa vergleichbare baugruppen billiger als siemens. möchte daher mal die unterschiede bzw vorteile/nachteile von vipa- zu siemens-baugruppen wissen. mE entspricht die CPU 315DPM (artikelnummer: 315-2DP01) von vipa der S7-315 (artikelnummer: 6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0, habe jetzt hier nur eine alte rum liegen).
> 
> ps: interessiert mich, falls es mal eine diskussion in der firma zum thema "umstieg auf vipa-geräte" kommen sollte.



Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal ein paar Schlagworte rein:

Speed (Speed7 Serie)
Speicher
Speedbus (mehrere CPs)
Speedbus (Reaktionszeiten, Fast Analog In (40kHz Samplerate, 1µs Flankenerkennung)
Nächstes Jahr:
314SX: 
25µs Weckalarm, Fast 100kHz Analog IN/OUT + 400kHz Digital IN/OUT



Bezüglich Rabatten: Hängt halt alles davon ab, wie "wichtig" es für SIEMENS ist, dass ein Kunde nicht zu VIPA wechselt, die können schon Rabatte geben, die sehr nahe an 100% sind!


----------



## mnuesser (2 Dezember 2008)

jo letztendlich zählt da glaube ich eher die Leistungsfrage, und da muss man sagen, ist Vipa deutlich vor Siemens.
Nichts desto trotz schreiben viele Kunden leider Siemens vor.


----------



## maxi (2 Dezember 2008)

Die Kunden wollen alle ned so gerne Vipa ;(


----------



## AlCalzone (2 Dezember 2008)

Also um ehrlich zu sein sind meine Erfahrungen mit VIPA sehr gut. Sicher gibt es immer Gründe bei Siemens zu bleiben, aber wenn man von der Hardwareseite aus geht, muss ich sagen, dass die VIPA Jungs schon einiges mehr drauf haben.

Speziell Geschwindigkeit sind sie gaaaaanz weit vorne !
Ausserdem immer eine nette Ethernet Schnittstelle dabei ! 

Geht man jetzt mal vom Preis aus, dann ist es schon, wie Longbow schon sagt. Ich weiss guter Quelle dass SIEMENS Rabatte gibt und auch gerne noch was drauf hat, nur um einen Kunden nicht zu VIPA ziehen zu lassen ! Das hat nichts mehr mit Vertrieb oder ähnliches zu tun ! Das ist einfach nur "BLOß NICHT VIPA" um jeden Preis !

Ich persönlich sehe den größten Vorteil im Support ! Habt ihr schon mal mit dem Siemens Support und dem VIPA Support telefoniert ? Habt ihr überhaupt schon mal mit dem Siemens Support gesprochen...ist ja nicht sooo einfach da jemand ans Rohr zu bekommen !

Bei Vipa geht man nicht nach dem Prinzip vor "Wie viel hast du gekauft, um so schneller kommst du dran". Da bekommt man geholfen wenn man Hilfe braucht, und nicht wenn du sie aus kauftechnischen Gründen verdient hättest. Und das ist echt ein absolutes Plus für VIPA. Meine Meinung.

mnuesser hat es schon gesagt: Viele Kunden schrieben Siemens vor, weil du eine Siemens CPU selbst im Busch von Costa Rica innerhalb von einem Tag bekommst, wenn es sein muss ! Gibt bestimmt auch noch andere Gründe. Kann ich auch irgendwo verstehen !

So...hat wahrscheinlich keinen so wirklich interessiert, aber ich bin es mal los geworden 

LG


----------



## testuser (3 Dezember 2008)

> Ich persönlich sehe den größten Vorteil im Support ! Habt ihr schon mal mit dem Siemens Support und dem VIPA Support telefoniert ? Habt ihr überhaupt schon mal mit dem Siemens Support gesprochen...ist ja nicht sooo einfach da jemand ans Rohr zu bekommen !


danke für die infos, die erfahrung mit dem siemens support kann ich bestätigen. nach 24h hat endlich mal jemand zurückgerufen. das ist sicherlich ein vorteil von kleineren firmen (eigene erfahrung mit SEW-Eurodrives -> super support).

zu den rabatten sag ich mal nix, da habe ich bei uns zu wenig einblick und es kommt sicherlich auch auf andere vorraussetzungen an. weiß nur bei einem projekt hat uns ein mitbewerber mit vipa-produkten unterboten.


----------



## Rauchegger (26 September 2013)

naja ! big S 10% und bei Vipa 20 % so schaut es bei uns im Ösiland aus!!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 September 2013)

Rauchegger schrieb:


> naja ! big S 10% und bei Vipa 20 % so schaut es bei uns im Ösiland aus!!!



Schau' mal auf das Beitragsdatum, das ist ja mehr als verjährt.


----------



## mnuesser (26 September 2013)

Rauchegger schrieb:


> naja ! big S 10% und bei Vipa 20 % so schaut es bei uns im Ösiland aus!!!



lol abgesehen davon dass das thema verjährt ist,
ist das prozente-gequatsche einfach nur dämlich....

der eine verkauft die nen auto für 50.000€ und du bekommst 10% rabatt,
der andere verkauft dir genau das gleiche auto für 60.000 aber du bekommst *19%* rabatt... 
wo kaufst du??


----------

